# Cruze P0599



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

That code refers to the heater controlled thermostat sensor or a coolant temperature sensor. One is on the water outlet, other on the radiator. Your car is getting a bad reading from one of the 3 areas and as a fail safe, kicks the fan to high speed.


----------



## Spwilson87 (Aug 12, 2020)

Shroomie said:


> That code refers to the heater controlled thermostat sensor or a coolant temperature sensor. One is on the water outlet, other on the radiator. Your car is getting a bad reading from one of the 3 areas and as a fail safe, kicks the fan to high speed.


Is it okay to drive for two days?


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

Spwilson87 said:


> Is it okay to drive for two days?


Do you have a way to monitor the temperature? The gauge on the dash isn't ideal, but sure you could drive it lol


----------

